# Percutaneous epididymal sperm aspiration



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Jan 8, 2011)

What is the cpt code for this? Percutaneous epididymal sperm aspiration


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Feb 17, 2011)

Did you get an answer or decide how to code this?


----------



## Karyzmagirl (Feb 18, 2011)

You should report the unlisted procedure code, 55899 (Unlisted procedure, male genital system), for PESA.


----------

